# Fat Loss Basics



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Believe it or not, losing a little or a lot of fat involves pretty much the same concept – consistent dieting coupled with cardiovascular exercise and weight training. This is how the professionals do it, and it works. Many of you may be hesitant to start a weight training program, but the benefits far outweigh [...]

*Read More...*


----------

